# PE Power: PPI Live Online or GA Tech?



## jjenkins (Jan 11, 2014)

I've seen a lot on here about GA Tech's course but not much about PPI power to pass live online course. I know PPI has some good reference material, but I am curious about the live online review course. It seems pretty expensive in comparison to others. Anybody have an opinion about which is better or what your experience was with either of them?

Thanks.


----------



## pittip (Jan 19, 2014)

I took the Ga Tech course, and I think it was excellent. I took the course beginning of August last year. I felt I needed to do the lectures, and get more problems under my belt in preparation for the April 11th exam. I have a co-worker taking the PII exam, and I don't think that it comes close to Ga Tech. The prep book offers basic questions, and I the book they give you covers electronics as well.


----------



## wjrez (Jan 27, 2014)

I have taken the Ga Tech course. I expected more problem work and less lecturing. Although Dr. Callen and his team is very thorough and will respond to e-mails and even talk to you personally, I found it lacking in the problem solving area. I would rather a course that worked problems with you. I know I sound like I am knocking the course, but really it was not what I was looking for at the time. So it is a matter of personal preference relative to what type of help you need and what you expect out of the course.


----------

